# Need to find a manufacturer - Help!



## Needsomehelp (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey!
This is my first time using a forum, so apologies in advance.

I need help finding the manufacturer of a steel braided toilet supply line. 

The markings on the line are: UPC CHINA J IA

But I cannot match it to anything... Has anyone encountered this marking before?

HELP PLEASE! :surprise: Pictures are attached.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Why do I think this may be brutal?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ung Ping Chao is the manufacturer, hence thw UPC stamp, unfortunately you need to go to china or get them from a website from there.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

UPC on the picture stands for :

UNITED PLUMBERS of CHINA


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Ung Ping Chao is the manufacturer, hence thw UPC stamp, unfortunately you need to go to china or get them from a website from there.


 










The actual manufacturer is either: Hoo flung dung or cum of sum yung guy. 

But be a hero and put in a rigid chrome-plated copper W/C supply line. And make the fancy 45 degree bends in it with a Ridgid tubing bender.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Manufacturer is Phuc Yu plumbing


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I apologize for my plumber brothers. The company who manufactures that supply is Mee Hung Lo.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I apologize for my plumber brothers. The company who manufactures that supply is Mee Hung Lo.


 :vs_rightHere: <---- Right here says the squirrel! What the hell we even have an emoji for that!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Krem of sum yong gai


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

Needsomehelp said:


> Hey!
> This is my first time using a forum, so apologies in advance.
> 
> I need help finding the manufacturer of a steel braided toilet supply line.
> ...



Dude...Its a braided supply line...C'MON MAN


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I just drove into a wall reading these posts...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

DDial said:


> Dude...Its a ?????? line...C'MON MAN


Fixed it for ya! Ya know, in case you didn't realize what we're doing here.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

DDial said:


> Dude...Its a braided supply line...C'MON MAN


He thinks they are so awesome that he wants to order 10 000 of these! 


Reminds me one time I was getting supply parts and this asian guy both arms filled with random parts was asking a million questions to the clerk to fix, I mean Macgyver his plumbing problem. The clerk couldn't help him. I gave him my business card, you should of seen his perplexed face all contorted! He then left all confused.

Now saying that story I realize I never got to work for an asian. Hmmm I presume every single one of them is very good at doing their own plumbing?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol, seen that before at home depot. I just stand back, listen, and laugh while shaking my head. I don't even get involved in those situations anymore.

I don't think I have ever plumbed anything for anyone from China either. Hmm, maybe they all are doing their own plumbing. Probably do just as good as most other homeowners.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Lol, seen that before at home depot. I just stand back, listen, and laugh while shaking my head. I don't even get involved in those situations anymore.
> 
> I don't think I have ever plumbed anything for anyone from China either. Hmm, maybe they all are doing their own plumbing. Probably do just as good as most other homeowners.


Same thing for me at HD listening to homeowners trying to hack it. It frustrates me to hear their nonsense I just have to get out. A peeve of mine is that one of the clerk is a retired service plumber and he's so happy to explain everything in details! He doesn't realize if something goes wrong he's directly responsible for the damages and injuries. By the way he makes them buy crates of shark bites.

He tells them how to do it when he knows I'm right beside him with a license.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Lol, seen that before at home depot. I just stand back, listen, and laugh while shaking my head. I don't even get involved in those situations anymore.
> 
> I don't think I have ever plumbed anything for anyone from China either. Hmm, maybe they all are doing their own plumbing. Probably do just as good as most other homeowners.


There's one time I had a clogged sink for a middle eastern family. After I was done he told me if I wanted more work to give him a good price to fix his non existent toilet flush handle. He was using a string tied to the flapper. A shower stem without the handle and couldn't open the water anymore the stub was flush to the wall from excessive use of pliers. They obviously hadn't bathed in a long time!! There were many more crazy issues I can't remember. I never heard back.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Tango said:


> There's one time I had a clogged sink for a middle eastern family. After I was done he told me if I wanted more work to give him a good price to fix his non existent toilet flush handle. He was using a string tied to the flapper. A shower stem without the handle and couldn't open the water anymore the stub was flush to the wall from excessive use of pliers. They obviously hadn't bathed in a long time!! There were many more crazy issues I can't remember. I never heard back.


Ha, yeah I would have taken a hard pass on that as well.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

chonkie said:


> Lol, seen that before at home depot. I just stand back, listen, and laugh while shaking my head. I don't even get involved in those situations anymore.
> 
> I don't think I have ever plumbed anything for anyone from China either. Hmm, maybe they all are doing their own plumbing. Probably do just as good as most other homeowners.


Its not worth it, they are so set in their ways there is no saving them and talking sense into them. I actually used to work at HD several years ago to learn some stuff, man did I have some crazy things customers were trying to do.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Florida Plumber said:


> Its not worth it, they are so set in their ways there is no saving them and talking sense into them. I actually used to work at HD several years ago to learn some stuff, man did I have some crazy things customers were trying to do.




Do I have a good story for you! It should be in its own thread!

When I was going to plumbing school I worked at a hardware store similar to HD. One week-end as I'm going through the isles There's a guy with a loaded cart with pipes and fittings so I ask the guy if he needed help. He says yeah I can't this particular fitting because I'm redoing my plumbing. My jaw dropped stunned :vs_whistle:, "Sir these pipes are for central vacuuming!" 

I still laugh at that one, I will never forget those crazy people that came in the store!:vs_laugh:


----------

